# JSP und Frames



## Br4ve (12. Sep 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mal wieder ein seltsames Problem, bei dem ich irgendwie wieder recht ansatzlos dahin treibe.
Ich werde mal versuchen es so gut wie möglich zu beschreiben. 
Also ich habe eine Index.jsp mit einem Frameset aus 3 Frames (oben, mitte, unten), die durch 3 JSPs dargestellt werden. Im oberen Frame befinden sich 2 Dropdownmenüs aus Javascript sowie 2 Buttons ( Reload und Processes). Im ersten Dropdown lässt sich eine Datenbank anwählen, im zweiten Toolkits für die jeweilige Datenbank. Das Problem liegt jetzt darin, dass die unteren beiden Frames sich onchange ändern sollen und wenn man auf den Button Processes aus dem oberen Frame drückt soll auch das erste Dropdownmenü ausgelesen werden. Mit 2 Frames habe ich es momentan durch eine javascriptfunktion gelöst, die die Form zweimal mit unterschiedlichen action- und target-attribut submittet. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings den oberen Frame mit als action und target attribut submitte wird der Frame refresht und die Eingaben aus dem Dropdownmenü sind logischerweise weg, die sollen allerdings stehen bleiben. Wie komme ich also aus der Processes JSP, die per Button aufgerufen wird an dem Parameter aus der Dropbox? ;(
Ich hoffe irgendwer versteht zumindest was ich überhaupt will....
Das JSPs sowie Frames s******e sind weiß ich bereits...


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (12. Sep 2012)

moin,
wenn du weisst das jsp und frames schlecht sind ändere es doch ab!

bei einem umstig auf jsf kann ich eine scheu verstehen aber nichts, absolut garnichts zwingt dich html 4/5 und css 2/3 zu ignorieren. auch jsp nicht.


----------



## Br4ve (13. Sep 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass das schon recht tief implementiert ist. Eine Änderung würde vielleicht weitreichende Konsequenzen mit sich bringen. Ich habe es einfach mit einem Sessionattribut gemacht, ist sicherlich nicht ideal aber es steht eh das Funktionale im Vordergrund...


----------



## freez (13. Sep 2012)

Br4ve hat gesagt.:


> Das JSPs sowie Frames s******e sind weiß ich bereits...



Dann stelle doch wenigstens das Problem mit den Frames ab. Ist doch klar, dass die dein Hauptproblem sind. Dein Problem kannst du sonst wahrscheinlich nur mit viel Trickserreien umgehen.


----------

